# صلاه سهمية



## candy shop (17 فبراير 2010)

*يارب ما احسن السلوك تحت حمايتك والخضوع لتدبير

 عنايتك لانى لا اعلم ماذا يحدث لى او يرد على

 ولكنى أومن انه لا يجرى أمر الا وسبقت انت وعلمته وسمحت ان يكون

 فماذا لى الا ان افوض لحنونك وحمايتك كل أمر يخصنى

 خاضعا لاحكام ارادتك بكل رضى وتسليم

 مبتغيا فقط رضوانك ومجد اسمك . هبنى نعمتك لاتبع أرشادها فى كل شىء

 وأقبل من يدك كل ما ترضاة لى بلا ضجر ولا تذمر لتكن حياتى

 لك وطوع يمينك فقط التمس القوة

 لاصبر على المحن والشدائد التى الاقيها بخضوع لارداتك المقدسه

 كن سندى فى ضعفى شدد يارب عزيمتى وأسترنى تحت ظل جناحيك



 لان لك الملك والقوة والمجد الى الابد أمين​*


----------



## youhnna (17 فبراير 2010)

*امييييييييين يارب
شكرااا كاندى على الصلاة الجميلة​*


----------



## kalimooo (26 فبراير 2010)

*

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك

*


----------



## candy shop (27 فبراير 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *امييييييييين يارب
> شكرااا كاندى على الصلاة الجميلة​*



شكراااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (27 فبراير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> امين
> 
> ...



شكرااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله يا كليمو
​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (28 فبراير 2010)

امين يارب مرسى كاندى 

الصلاة السهمية هى 

اسرع صلاة تصل الى الرب ​


----------



## النهيسى (28 فبراير 2010)

*



آميـــــــــــــــن

آميــــــــــــــــن

آميــــــــــــــــــن


شكــــــــــــــــــــرا

أختنا الفاضله للصلاه الجميله

والمجهـــــــــــــــــــــود

العدرا فى بيتكم



​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 فبراير 2010)

*صلاة رائعة 
امين يا رب استجبها 

مرسي الحبيبة كاندي​*


----------



## jojo_angelic (28 فبراير 2010)

> فقط التمس القوة
> 
> لاصبر على المحن والشدائد التى الاقيها بخضوع لارداتك المقدسه
> 
> كن سندى فى ضعفى شدد يارب عزيمتى وأسترنى تحت ظل جناحيك



صــلاه رائعــه
ميرسي ليك كاندي


----------



## candy shop (1 أبريل 2010)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> امين يارب مرسى كاندى
> 
> الصلاة السهمية هى
> 
> اسرع صلاة تصل الى الرب ​



شكراااااااااااااااااا  لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (1 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




شكراااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك يا نهيسى
​


----------



## candy shop (1 أبريل 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *صلاة رائعة
> امين يا رب استجبها
> 
> مرسي الحبيبة كاندي​*



شكراااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (1 أبريل 2010)

jojo_angelic قال:


> صــلاه رائعــه
> ميرسي ليك كاندي


شكراااااااااااااااااا  لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## مورا مارون (1 أبريل 2010)

*
آميـــــــــــــــن

آميــــــــــــــــن

*


----------



## candy shop (17 مايو 2010)

مورا مارون قال:


> *
> آميـــــــــــــــن
> 
> آميــــــــــــــــن
> ...



شكرااااااا ليكى يا مورا 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2010)

اميـــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الجميله
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## candy shop (26 أغسطس 2010)

kokoman قال:


> اميـــــن
> شكرا على الصلاه الجميله
> ربنا يعوضك​



شكرااااااا لتشجيعك يا كوكو

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله​


----------



## christianbible5 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا على الكلمات الرائعة...*
*الرب يبارك حياتك...*
*صلوا لأجلي...*


----------



## candy shop (20 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *شكرا على الكلمات الرائعة...*
> *الرب يبارك حياتك...*
> *صلوا لأجلي...*



شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك
​


----------

